# loads of free sidar and other types



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

You need to use Google translate to read them but sirdar for free great

http://www.tekstiiliteollisuus.fi/se/548

http://www.tekstiiliteollisuus.fi/fi/468


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Great patterns. Thanks for posting the links xx


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anyone know what language this is to translate?


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Just copy and paste into Google translate it does it automatically but l think it is Swedish


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Language is not a problem, but there are just few paterns !


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Wonderful site... Thank you.
Using google does just fine to translate.
Click on each category on the left side for more patterns.

Edit:
Wow! I just finished browsing the site...
a lot of wonderful patterns I would like for my pattern stash.
A few of them may actually be bumped up towards the top of my to-do list.
Bookmarked it and will go back when I have more time.
Again...Thank You! :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> Does anyone know what language this is to translate?


Just hit the flag from England at the bottom left side.

pzoe


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

thank you, I have a lot of Syrdar bought patterns, nice to get free ones.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Great site, thanks for posting!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Briliant patterns but can you tell me how to go about googling the translation many thanks


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

sorry was so excited did not read further down until after I posted


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

bettytee said:


> Briliant patterns but can you tell me how to go about googling the translation many thanks


Go here and put the address into the box
Click on the blue box "translate"

http://translate.google.com/


----------



## Merrywitch (Feb 20, 2012)

It's a Finnish company - interesting site. Havn't found any freebies yet !


----------



## Merrywitch (Feb 20, 2012)

If you've got a Google Toolbar, just hit Translate when you've got the page up. (You can also add "always translate Finnish" by ticking this too.)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have yet to get one of these translators to work


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I have yet to get one of these translators to work


Here is my bookmark direct link:
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tekstiiliteollisuus.fi%2Fse%2F548

If the word "translating...." underlined doesn't seem to bring up the page...
just click on it, and the page will come up.
For some reason my browser just sits there until I click on it.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Merrywitch said:


> It's a Finnish company - interesting site. Havn't found any freebies yet !


Click on any of these headings at the left for the free patterns:

Sirdar
Baby Bamboo
Big Softie
Crofter
Indie
Simply Recycled
Snuggly Snowflake Chunky
Other patterns
Sublime


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Wonderful patterns, it even looks like there's a pattern for Peppa Pig there.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

annehill said:


> You need to use Google translate to read them but sirdar for free great
> 
> http://www.tekstiiliteollisuus.fi/se/548
> 
> http://www.tekstiiliteollisuus.fi/fi/468


Beautiful patterns! Can't wait to see if I can manage to get them translated on-line legibly!


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

I love this sweater, can you translate? If so, can you share it with me? Dont know how to do that.


----------



## Merrywitch (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks alot, Galaxycraft ! Will go right back there now !


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

thank you...neat patterns


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Merrywitch said:


> Thanks alot, Galaxycraft ! Will go right back there now !


You are quite welcome. 
Hope you see something to your liking.


----------



## Heleena (Feb 12, 2011)

The first page is in Swedish and the second in Finnish language. I am a Finnish KP member. All Finnish people under 50 age can speak English and we older people have studied Swedish for 8 years. 

You can start using Google Translator. But if you don´t understand, so you can ask me to help. Because the Finnish language (is Fenno Ugrian language) is very difficult to translate by any translator. Our words bend with suffixes and we have over 20 suffixes. You can send me the original text or link to the pattern and Google Translator text by. My email is: [email protected]

It is very nice, you found those Finnish patterns! 
Some day I´ll tell another good Finnish knitting page.

Best regards,
Heleena


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting these links


----------



## Merrywitch (Feb 20, 2012)

Many thanks Heleena ! With my Google toolbar the translation from Finnish to English seems to be excellent - but I havn't used any patterns yet, so will be pleased to have you by my side, just in case I hit a snag. (It's rather nice of this company to give out so many patterns without having to buy anything.......although maybe I will buy something unusual from them one day !)


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I wish that I had known about this site. I bought a lot of these patterns already, but still see some that I am going to print. thank you - thank you - thank you


----------



## Heleena (Feb 12, 2011)

The Swedish language patterns http://www.tekstiiliteollisuus.fi/se/548
are better for Google Translator, because Swedish is related to English language. They have same grammatical structure.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you Heleena. I will take you up on the offer when the time comes.

LoriRuth


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't understand why you have to have Google translate these patterns. I just hit translate at the top of the page and all the patterns I picked came out in English. Vique


----------



## Merrywitch (Feb 20, 2012)

True !!


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Vique said:


> I don't understand why you have to have Google translate these patterns. I just hit translate at the top of the page and all the patterns I picked came out in English. Vique


When you use a tablet you don't have the same set up as a PC don't have translate button on browser so that's why l have told people to use Google translate as a lot of people are using tablets now


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

when I try clicking on these to sites it comes up error.


----------



## Heleena (Feb 12, 2011)

The internet links do not work. I can write to "Tekstiiliteollisuus" and ask them, where the patterns are. Can speak Finnish.


----------



## Finsk Flicka (Jan 25, 2011)

Heleena said:


> The first page is in Swedish and the second in Finnish language. I am a Finnish KP member. All Finnish people under 50 age can speak English and we older people have studied Swedish for 8 years.
> 
> You can start using Google Translator. But if you don´t understand, so you can ask me to help. Because the Finnish language (is Fenno Ugrian language) is very difficult to translate by any translator. Our words bend with suffixes and we have over 20 suffixes. You can send me the original text or link to the pattern and Google Translator text by. My email is: [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hei Heleena !
Mitä kuuluu ? pitkästä aikaa....  
I Loved ! http://www.tekstiiliteollisuus.fi/
I wish I had it, when I was in New York, during "SANDY" Hurikaani. Electric was "On and Off" and Internet Connection just as bad.
Now that I'm Home in Californa, I'm going to look at the beautiful Knit's on "tekstiiliteollisuus" Web.
Hyvää vointia ! Happy Knitting ! Terveisin Jane


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you! Some lovely patterns here!

By the way, original language in Finnish (at least, that's what Google says)!


----------



## Heleena (Feb 12, 2011)

I am sorry to say that these Tekstiiliteollisuus patterns do not exist any more on their web site. I wrote to Tekstiiliteollisuus and made sure this matter. They have changed their patterns and asked to go and see their new patterns. If you go to the Swedish page http://www.tekstiiliteollisuus.fi/ohjeluettelo.php?kieli=2 , you can click left "Mönster" (= patterns) and then "Modeller för kvinnor" (= patterns for ladies), Accessoarer (= accessories), Modeller till barn (= patterns for kids), Övriga mönster (=other patterns).

Translating by Google translator is better from Swedish to English than Finnish language, because Swedish language belongs to the same Indo-European language group. Finnish belongs to Finno-Ugric languages.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Can't open the link. page not found.


----------



## Heleena (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, you can open Tekstiiliteollisuus (=Textile industry)= http://www.tekstiiliteollisuus.fi/ . Then click "Mönster" (= patterns). Now in front on screen is almost empty page.

Then you click on the left under Mönster:
Modeller till kvinnor = patterns for women
Accesoarer = accessories
Modeller till barn = models for children
Övriga mönster = other patterns

Hope you´ll find these Finnish patterns.
Best regards, Heleena


----------

